# Coilovers vs. springs



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I want to slam my car. What do you guys suggest?

Keep in mind that I'm broke, so a setup that's not that expensive. 

Thanks


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

invisble1 said:


> I want to slam my car. What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm broke, so a setup that's not that expensive.
> 
> Thanks



Coilovers then, but thankfully you didn't include i want it to handle well as well. Since you'll slam it right down into the bumpstops.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can't "slam it" safely without spending some decent cash.
This is not a cheap hobbie.

Air-bags would be your best bet if all you care about it "slamming it", but they are not cheap.

Just buy some crappy e-bay "coilovers", "slam" your car, and then come back here in a couple months and bitch about how crappy the ride is.


----------



## chinook (Nov 23, 2005)

1CLNB14 said:


> You can't "slam it" safely without spending some decent cash.
> This is not a cheap hobbie.
> 
> Air-bags would be your best bet if all you care about it "slamming it", but they are not cheap.
> ...


and don't forget how un safe it is for your car, how you go throw tires in a week and you blow a tie rod and cv joint.


you will need to spend over a grand to slam your car. cuz you will need shorten struts and coilovers just to safely slam your car 2.5"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chinook said:


> and don't forget how un safe it is for your car, how you go throw tires in a week and you blow a tie rod and cv joint.
> 
> 
> you will need to spend over a grand to slam your car. cuz you will need shorten struts and coilovers just to safely slam your car 2.5"


Yea, unsafe for your car, and everyone else on the road!


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

So if I got KYB AGX shocks with ground control coilovers and a camber kit, it still wouldn't be a good setup???


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

invisble1 said:


> So if I got KYB AGX shocks with ground control coilovers and a camber kit, it still wouldn't be a good setup???


 Yes, that would be a good setup...But you were asking for cheap, that is about $800 right there...


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

chris859 said:


> Yes, that would be a good setup...But you were asking for cheap, that is about $800 right there...


I just got my tax return :-D


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Slam it!!! Then send us a picture. 

L


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh yeah.. i dropped my altima using sportlines.. 208 for parts 150 for labor.. thats 358 right there.. ride quality sucked ass... had to go back there and get kyb's camber kit strut bar.. sway bar.. how does .. 850+ .. plus labor sound? you need at least .. at least a grand to do it right..


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just ordered a set of Ground Control coilovers with KYB AGX shocks... Anything else I need before I have them install them?


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Are camber kits for our cars (200sx) a damn bolt??? I'm looking for some on Ebay and all that comes up is 4 bolts...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You could of went with TEIN Basics & front pillow ball mounts for about that same price... ($800.00 - $1,000.00)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

invisble1 said:


> Are camber kits for our cars (200sx) a damn bolt??? I'm looking for some on Ebay and all that comes up is 4 bolts...


The crappy/cheap/eBay ones are.
You can also get the camber plates from $tealin, Ground Control, or TEIN.
They cost a bit (from $150.00 to $300.00), but they are 100% better.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hpautoworks*

Hpautoworks has Cusco camber plates available as well.....legendary name brand quality, less expensive than the ground control only thing is that they mount under the strut tower just like the Stillen so you wont get that extra 3/4 inch drop that youll get with the ground controls.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For what you want to accomplish... SLAM IT.... you should have went with Tein Basics. They will allow you to lower the car more without bottoming out the struts. The setup you ordered is NOT condicive to that at all. 

Did you read the Suspension sticky on B14 setups?


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a question. i have a 94 altima so if i get kyb gas shocks with the eibrach springs would that be a good setup cuz i atleast want to go 1.5 drop but i also want good handling.


----------

